# My Lil Red Wagon



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I thought you guys might like to see my HO model Little Red Wagon. It just sits here collecting dust & looking good. 
--FCB


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

make it do wheelies!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Ya need to send that one to GlasTech... RM


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

like this...


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

we have a vintage lancer lexan body done up on a tyco wheelie frame and does wheelie's need to get the HO decals yet-

also have a AFX 55 chevy on another tyco wheelie frame

but my favorite's are my 1/25th MPC 71 Dart wheel stander AND my Lindberg 1 /25th Little Red Wagon wheel stander they both ride a wheelie a scale 1/4 mile (55ft or so) I'll if I can post a pic of it


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

1/24 like this


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

One the coolest wheel standers ever. Right next to the Hemi Under Glass.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Where did you get that casting from fcb??

The dude and engine and trim work. Very neat.


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I got to see it in person today as we ran on Lendell's giant oval (smoooth). We compared it to my original that I've had for 44 years. Only difference is the engine style. Real nice piece. Sombody please cast these as I want to make this.
hojoe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Didn't know there was a Ford version too...RM


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Yup " Backup Pickup" Nearly as famous ,well almost, maybe a lil bit, sometimes ,once in a while, on a good Sunday ,U Know what i mean.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

From my ancient memory bank, I also recall a similar backwards wheelstander in the Gemini Cricket..... and what about Chuck Poole's Chuck Wagon, a Hemi Powered VW Truck (rare cab fwd pick-up like the Dodges and Fords, body cab was VW built -variant of the Microbus platform).


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

FCB, Great Little Red Wagon & thanks for the interior pic. ..RL


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I even remember one that had curved roll bar on the out side of the truck from the cab to the bed,Called the Trick Truck or something like that and when they unlocked the tailgate from the normal down position the truck would roll upside down like a turtle and then have to spin it's slicks to right it's self again. it was pretty cool


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Didn't know there was a Ford version too...RM


Are you saying the "Backup Pickup" is a Ford? I need to pay more attention. Did you get that FCB? It's a FORD!

hojoe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

hojoe said:


> Are you saying the "Backup Pickup" is a Ford? I need to pay more attention. Did you get that FCB? It's a FORD!
> 
> hojoe


That's a Ford Econoline pick up pictured, even has the 427 Ford logo on the side. I should have rememberd it, it's just that the Little Red Wagon seems to have always been the most famous...RM

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tom-margie/952283518/


----------



## bluerod (Nov 1, 2005)

there was also a chevy pickup a monza ithink


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

1970AMX said:


> One the coolest wheel standers ever. Right next to the Hemi Under Glass.


Nice car, I got one of those too.


----------

